
Has Atlassian stopped developing SourceTree for Mac? - pkamb
https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Sourcetree-discussions/Does-Atlassian-stop-developing-SourceTree-for-mac/td-p/1347434
======
pkamb
These are the 2 bugs that I hit on a daily basis.

\- SourceTree Mac has a major UI bug that has not been fixed in 2 years:
[https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Sourcetree-
questions/Sour...](https://community.atlassian.com/t5/Sourcetree-
questions/SourceTree-Mac-has-a-major-UI-bug-that-has-not-been-fixed-
in-2/qaq-p/990507)

\- SourceTree breaks Copy/Paste
[https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREE-7115](https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREE-7115)

